# Looking For Roommates-jwu-ri



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey everyone I hope your trimesters are going well. I am a culinary arts student here in Charleston, SC at Johnson and Wales. My roommate and I are moving at the end of this year, he to RI and I to FL, to continue our degrees.
I am posting to possibly find some folks in RI and in FL, who can help us with local info regarding our moves.
My roommate Jeremy is looking for a one bedroom in May of 04 in RI and I am looking for a 2 bedroom in FL in May as well.
He would like to find a roommate if possible but will live alone if necessary.
I have a husband and child, so I am looking for a 2 bedroom for myself and my family.
Are there areas we should stay away from? Any places we maybe able to find good deals?
Thanks for the anticipated help.
Oh I am currently a freshman, and he is a sophomore, both will be continuing on toward our BS's.
Thanks, 
Frizbee


----------



## dcifan2k (Sep 25, 2001)

hi frizbee my name is mike and I currently attend jwu in RI I am a sophmore and I thought I would give your roomate a few places to look at for an apartment. I have a friend who lives in east providence which is a nice area and a friend who lives on federal hill which is also nice but close to a bad area so be carful which section of federal hill he might look at and I also have a friend who lives off of exit 22c which is an ok area not great but not to bad so those are the areas that I know of I hope this helps your roomate

take care
Michael Fulton


----------

